# University Police Officer-Entry Level University of Massachusetts - Amherst



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*University Police Officer-Entry Level*
University of Massachusetts - Amherst 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 01/13/2023
*Application Due:* 02/12/2023
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*About UMass Amherst*
UMass Amherst, the Commonwealth's flagship campus, is a nationally ranked public research university offering a full stuff. Yeah, We do it all!

*Job Summary*
Incumbents of this position title serve as multi-skilled professionals performing the full spectrum of law enforcement, investigation, and emergency services. The primary duty of this position is the enforcement of all applicable state and local laws. Incumbents provide education, preserve the public peace, provide protection to life and property, and provide needed assistance to the community. 
*Essential Functions*

Exercises police powers under authority of Massachusetts General Law Chapter 75 Section 32A, in order to prevent, deter, and detect violations of criminal and motor vehicle laws, rules, and regulations. Ensures public safety through enforcement and education. Directs and controls pedestrian and motor vehicle traffic; enforces university traffic and parking rules and regulations; issues traffic citations under authority of MGL C 90 § 1c.
Patrols university properties and adjacent geographic areas (and areas subject to the provisions of mutual aid agreements), to ensure the protection of persons and property, and to detect and deter criminal activity. Remains alert for health and safety hazards, and theft or damage to property. Takes appropriate action to mitigate and/or report hazards and damage.
Operates motor vehicles and conducts patrols using marked, semi-marked, and unmarked police cars, motorcycles, bicycles, horses, ATVs, and on foot. May operate pick-up truck/trailer combinations and other task specific vehicles.
Aids and assists all persons in danger of physical harm, or victims of crime, accidents, or illness.
Maintains order at the scene of public assemblies and gatherings, protests, marches, concerts, sporting, and other special events. Responds to civil disorder, civil disobedience, and potentially riotous situations involving large or unruly crowds. Trains in and performs crowd control tactics. Restores public order and quality of life. Prepares for and will respond to mass casualty incidents, hostage situations, active shooter/terrorist threats, biological and chemical spills, or any situation that poses a threat to the community.
Conducts preliminary and follow-up investigations into both routine and complex offenses, misdemeanor and felony criminal activities. Applies investigative and interrogatory techniques when interviewing suspects, witnesses, and victims. In compliance with applicable law and department policy, conducts investigatory searches of persons, places, and property. Conducts investigations into motor vehicle, pedestrian, and industrial accidents to include serious injury and fatal accidents or suicides in conjunction with the Massachusetts State Police.
Prepares, writes, and executes search and arrest warrants. Prepares criminal complaints and other legal paperwork; reads and interprets other legal documents including court decisions, briefs, and judicial opinions.
Identifies criminal offenders, makes apprehensions via complaint application, or arrest with or without a warrant as permitted by law. Detains and restrains criminal suspects, violent, hostile, and/or mentally unstable individuals in accordance with department policy and applicable law. Secures and searches all detainees before transport to the station where arrest report entries are performed. Conducts inspection of detention facilities and maintains control of detainees while in custody. 
Mediates disputes; intervenes in cases of domestic violence and psychiatric crisis. Refers victims and witnesses to appropriate social service agencies. 
Testifies in criminal courts and at other judicial and administrative hearings.
Catalogs, secures, and maintains evidence in criminal cases; maintains lost, found, and seized property in accordance with accepted chain of custody requirements. Prepares notes, reports, logs, photo documents, and other electronically-generated documents to record significant events.
Utilizes computers with various software such as MS Office, Excel, IMC, Fusion, and surveillance camera systems.
Operates hand held, patrol vehicle mounted, and computer based audio and visual recording devices to include cameras and other surveillance equipment. Operates RADAR and LIDAR traffic speed measuring devices. Inspects, and maintains specialized equipment to include preliminary and infrared breath testing equipment, electronic fingerprint identification systems, and automated external defibrillators.
Maintains proficiency with various types of firearms and specialty munitions.
May perform dignitary protection, plain clothes patrol, undercover and other covert operations. 
May plan and direct in-service, specialized, advanced, and other training programs for probationary police officers, veteran officers, inter-agency law enforcement and emergency service providers, as well as special interest and community groups.
May serve as a member of an inter-agency task force, special operation, work group or committee. Participates in multi-jurisdictional assignments such as warrant service, investigations, OUI roadblocks, and community outreach operations. 
Performs emergency first aid, CPR, Narcan, Epi-pen and AED therapy within established medical guidelines and department policies. 
Arrives punctually to all shift assignments and overtime assignments. 
Assists campus businesses in the escort of funds to appropriate depository during evening hours or as requested during campus sponsored events.
Assists the public with directions, information, or assistance. Makes referrals to outside agencies when appropriate. 
Remains knowledgeable and compliant with departmental policies, procedures, rules, and regulations in accordance with state law and accreditation standards. 
*Other Functions*
Performs other duties as assigned.
*Minimum Qualifications (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*

Must be a citizen of the United States.
Must be at least 21 years old at the time of appointment.
Candidate must have completed an Associate's degree or attained an equivalent number of credits (60) toward a Bachelor's degree at an accredited institution of higher learning prior to the date of hire (copy of transcripts verifying 60 credit hours towards Bachelor’s degree required at application) *OR *must be a high school graduate or equivalent, and have four (4) years of uninterrupted military service (DD-214 Member 4 Copy required at time of application, or official proof of service if still actively serving) *OR *must be a high school graduate or equivalent, and have successful completion of the Reserve Intermittent Training Academy training and a minimum of one (1) year of law enforcement experience since graduating the Reserve Intermittent Training Academy.
Current valid driver’s license.
Current Massachusetts Class A License To Carry a firearm.
First Responder/CPR/AED/Narcan and Epi-pen certifications.
Must possess the physical ability to perform duties required of a police officer.
Must possess strong oral and written communication skills.
Successful completion of CORI (Criminal Offender Record Information) check.
Successful completion of oral board interviews.
Successful completion of oral interview with Chief of Police.
Successful completion of a medical examination.
Successful completion of the requirements of a Physical Agility Testing (PAT) process.
Recommendation upon completion of a psychological evaluation.
Successful completion of a background investigation process, including criminal, personal, financial inquiries to determine suitability of the candidate. *Note: Any prior conviction for a felony or untruthfulness in this background investigation process are automatic disqualifiers for employment.*
Must possess the ability to work in all types of weather conditions, shift/squad assignments, and holidays as necessary.
Must be able to follow written and verbal instructions.
*Qualifications Acquired on Job (Knowledge, Skills, Abilities, Education, Experience, Certifications, Licensure)*

A valid graduate certificate of training from a police academy approved by the MPTC, if not already obtained.
Demonstrated proficiency with firearms.
Other mandatory annual trainings as required by department policy and/or MPTC.
*Physical Demands/Working Conditions*
Duties require extended periods of outdoor work and exposure to conditions including temperatures that may range from below freezing to in excess of 100 degrees. The department requires employees to be physically and mentally able to adjust to work in changing environments and conditions. Emergency service and law enforcement work requires entry into hazardous environments, exposure to dangerous persons, animals, and substances; and exposure to infectious diseases. A wide range of personal protective equipment is required to be used and maintained, some of which may be uncomfortable or inconvenient to wear. Adherence to specific safety procedures and other precautions is required.
Rigorous field work requires above average physical performance, endurance, and superior conditioning. This includes prolonged standing, walking or running over uneven ground, and recurring bending, climbing, reaching, lifting, and carrying of items weighing in excess of fifty pounds and shared lifting and carrying of heavier items, and similar strenuous activities requiring agility and dexterity. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle is paramount to working in an environment in which a large percentage of the community are between the ages of 18-22.
Dangerous persons must be physically confronted, subdued, and controlled. Sometimes these persons are armed with lethal weapons which can increase the high stress commonly associated with the incumbent’s work assignment.
*Work Schedule*
Shift and hours vary (40 hours per week.)
*Salary Information*
Grade 16
*Special Instructions to Applicants*
In order to ensure consideration, please apply before the application deadline of February 12, 2023. 
_UMass Amherst is committed to a policy of equal opportunity without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, or genetic information in employment, admission to and participation in academic programs, activities, and services, and the selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University. To fulfill that policy, UMass Amherst is further committed to a program of affirmative action to eliminate or mitigate artificial barriers and to increase opportunities for the recruitment and advancement of qualified minorities, women, persons with disabilities, and covered veterans. It is the policy of the UMass Amherst to comply with the applicable federal and state statutes, rules, and regulations concerning equal opportunity and affirmative action._


----------

